# Single cam tuning info?



## jws (Feb 22, 2005)

Anyone have a link on how to tune a single cam bow? I'm replacing the string/cable and any help would be appreciated. 

A while ago someone (Javi?) had instructions on how to tune a Cam.5 and that turned out really well. I'm hoping there's something similar for single cams.

Thanks,


----------



## DUGF007 (Oct 31, 2006)

pm sent


----------



## bowhunterprime (Jan 28, 2009)

I would also like to know this! It's been a big question on my mind for quite a while.


----------



## jws (Feb 22, 2005)

Thanks for the PM DUGF007. 
That answered my questions and then some.


----------



## jwamp82 (Nov 4, 2005)

Can you post them so everyone else can read them too??


----------



## hunterdave57 (Feb 27, 2009)

jwamp82 said:


> can you post them so everyone else can read them too??


+1...


----------



## limpguy (Oct 13, 2004)

*Mathews tuning and string change*

http://forums.mathewsinc.com/archery-4/archery-tech-forum-11/string-cable-change-140663/

good info.


----------



## bbloom96 (May 5, 2009)

*Single cam tuning*

Here is a great description of supertuning a Mathews single cam.

Brian


----------



## freefall619 (Dec 15, 2009)

*Tuning Help*

I very much appreciate you posting that info as it may have the answer to a constant left tear I have been getting (Pro's and Joes alike are getting the same tear) in my Mathews Apex. Thank you again.


----------



## redman (Feb 22, 2003)

great info


----------



## Tater1985 (Apr 28, 2008)

limpguy said:


> http://forums.mathewsinc.com/archery-4/archery-tech-forum-11/string-cable-change-140663/
> 
> good info.


Posting incase I ever need this later. Thanks.


----------



## T_well (Jan 10, 2010)

*Question on Paper Tuning*

When paper tuning with bare shaft, or fletched for that matter, does it make a difference what arrow you use? Does it need to be the same type and weight as your shooting arrows? Should you use the stiffest spine possible or would a more flexable shaft work better? Since you are so close to the paper, I'm guessing that arrow type doesn't matter that much but the stiffer spine would be better. I appreciate any opinions but the reasoning behind them is really what counts!


----------



## The Phantom (Aug 13, 2007)

*Same arrow*

Part of the tuning process is to be sure you have the right arrow for your set-up. You need to tune with what you are going to shoot. That's like test driving an 8 cyl, then buying a 4 cyl and saying this isn't what you thought you were getting with the test drive. (Make sense?)




T_well said:


> When paper tuning with bare shaft, or fletched for that matter, does it make a difference what arrow you use? Does it need to be the same type and weight as your shooting arrows? Should you use the stiffest spine possible or would a more flexable shaft work better? Since you are so close to the paper, I'm guessing that arrow type doesn't matter that much but the stiffer spine would be better. I appreciate any opinions but the reasoning behind them is really what counts!


----------



## Rhody Hunter (Jul 14, 2008)

exactly . You need to tune with the same arrows that you will be shooting


----------



## Demp223 (Feb 3, 2010)

and get the correct ones for your bow setup.A mild single cam 70 lb bow will not use same arrow as a 70lb dual agressive cam bow.


----------



## JustinM (Aug 23, 2007)

bbloom96 said:


> Here is a great description of supertuning a Mathews single cam.
> 
> Brian


This is how I would go about setting up a Mission x3 for my dad correct?


----------

